# Let's see some Wallpapers...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Show us your wallpapers, I have this up now...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ and this ...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I use whatever the current months calendar photo is from The Corvette Museum on the desktop and laptop at home.

http://www.corvettemuseum.com/pictures/calendar.shtml










at work I use a photo of the Sonerai that my friend Scott built

http://www.sonerai.net/gallery/index.php?cat=10063


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Currently on my screen:

This is where we had our staff Christmas Party: December 2007. Living in on the coast in South Texas has its advantages.










WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

A little change of pace.........


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Lowdrift said:


> Show us your wallpapers, I have this up now...


Lowdrift, as a 26 year Chrysler employee, I love the shot of the Wranglers. Where was it taken? Looks like Colorado, New Mexico? I have participated in Camp Jeep for several years and have a ball watching the Wrangler guys getting their rigs through some amazing stuff. Great pic. I would post a wallpaper, but being a newb, I guess I can't do that yet.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This is what I have on my laptop. It's a bit of a joke between my wife and myself because she was giving me a lot of grief when I was buying my AR saying, "Why do you need a gun like that?" So my standard answer became, "Zombies". I still use that answer when I get the "Why" question posed about the AR. I figure a dumb question deserves a dumb answer.

Desktop just has a pic of me and my oldest son at Disney World.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I change mine all the time. Sometimes it's








Or
I took this when i was stationed at Elmendorf AFB, Alaska.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ hey man ...*



grb said:


> Lowdrift, as a 26 year Chrysler employee, I love the shot of the Wranglers. Where was it taken? Looks like Colorado, New Mexico? I would post a wallpaper, but being a newb, I guess I can't do that yet.


 I believe it IS Colorado, I didn't take the pic pl. I got it from my Jeep Forum. I dig the Silver Unlimited on the right, that's about how I'm gonna set mine up.

Hey ... new member or not ... if you wanta post up some pix, then go ahead! That's why I made the thread.

Oh Yeah, Welcome.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Preparedness...

That's a classic! I now have a reasonable answer for when people ask me why I carry a gun....

"Zombies"

Straight face... turn... walk away.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my current one and the second one I printed and framed


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Lowdrift, thanks for the welcome. I tried to post a pic, but the system says that option is not on for me. Oh well. My wife / daughter drive an '08 Wrangler Sahara. Nice truck. Had it out in the mud first day of its life. My daughter thought she couldn't drive off road...after the first mudhole, she couldn't get enough. Oldest son drives a lifted XJ and middle son a Patriot. 
Are you a Wrangler owner? Off road much?


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wait a minute.....you mean that the zombie thing is not a legit reason? Because that is honestly the only reason I go into guns.....now what will I tell the very not understanding old lady? 

As far as a desktop background, I doubt that the forum will let me upload a picture that large as I am using a single picture across three 22 inch widescreen monitors. 

But the background on my iPhone is a picture of my one and only gun, the glock 21.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

grb said:


> Lowdrift, thanks for the welcome. I tried to post a pic, but the system says that option is not on for me. Oh well. My wife / daughter drive an '08 Wrangler Sahara. Nice truck. Had it out in the mud first day of its life. My daughter thought she couldn't drive off road...after the first mudhole, she couldn't get enough. Oldest son drives a lifted XJ and middle son a Patriot.
> Are you a Wrangler owner? Off road much?


You need a hosting site like http://photobucket.com/register Then upload your picture there. Copy the direct link under the uploaded picture and paste it. If you need more detailed instructions I'll be glad too.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Preparedness...
> 
> That's a classic! I now have a reasonable answer for when people ask me why I carry a gun....
> 
> ...


The straight face is the key element to the response.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*yep I drive jeeps*



grb said:


> .
> Are you a Wrangler owner? Off road much?


 I suppose ya could say that. :smt047 I've driven Jeeps all my life. I've had the following:
* 1 CJ 5
* 2 CJ 7's
* 1 YJ
* 1 XJ
and my lastest peoject is a TJ Unlimited which I picked up a couple of months ago ...


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

For you *Green Bay *fans, this was taken January 12, 2008 at Lambeau Field.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...!!!*

Man that looks COLD....! :smt107


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> Man that looks COLD....! :smt107


Guess you don't have to worry about your beer getting warm at Lambeau, unlike a normal day at Raymond James. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Go Bears!!! :finga::smt019:anim_lol::anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt033


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Lowdrift said:


> I suppose ya could say that. :smt047 I've driven Jeeps all my life. I've had the following:
> * 1 CJ 5
> * 2 CJ 7's
> * 1 YJ
> ...


Very nice...Looks like an H2 recovery vehicle to me.:smt023


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

gmaske said:


> You need a hosting site like http://photobucket.com/register Then upload your picture there. Copy the direct link under the uploaded picture and paste it. If you need more detailed instructions I'll be glad too.


Thanks, I 'll give it a whirl.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Let's try this. One of my favorites although a few years old. A couple of vinatage Chargers and the concept that led to the current production model.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Nothing Fancy










OR


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

grb said:


> Let's try this. One of my favorites although a few years old. A couple of vinatage Chargers and the concept that led to the current production model.


*He SCORES!!!!*
That was well worth *MY* efforts :mrgreen:
Nice picture!!!! 
I'll take the blue one on the left :smt023
Fords and MOPAR forever!


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

gmaske said:


> *He SCORES!!!!*
> That was well worth *MY* efforts :mrgreen:
> Nice picture!!!!
> I'll take the blue one on the left :smt023
> Fords and MOPAR forever!


LMAO...Yeah, I would take the blue one as well. Thanks for the tip on the attachement issue. Glad you liked it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, here's my current one from a screen capture:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

grb said:


> LMAO...Yeah, I would take the blue one as well. Thanks for the tip on the attachement issue. Glad you liked it.


If I lowered your blood pressure a tick or two then I had a good day! Glade you got a giggle :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been using this for a year or so now.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I work for an international pizza restaurant chain. One of my duties is I make the pizzas for our web, print and television commercials. The studio we use in NYC had someone graffiti their company's name in their courtyard behind their building.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's just getting warm enough here in Buffalo...


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Painting by Edmund Blair Leighton. It's a bit stretched on my screen. the original is below...


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I USE A FEW OF THEM. HERE IS ONE THAT I TOOK AT MORMON LAKE AZ.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

This is my current background:










And for the Green Bay guy, GO BEARS!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

*Its April*


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

LMAO! :anim_lol:To you Bears Fans: Go Bears? I believe they DID GO. For the last 2 years!


----------

